# Bill from Vodaphone and 3rd party company requesting payment.... help!



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife had a 24 month contract with Vodaphone for a internet dongle about 4 years ago, she paid £15 per month for what seemed an absolutley crap service!, anyway, the 24 months period came to an end, she made monthly DD payments on time everytime and she then cancelled her DD at the end of the 24 month contract.

Ever since then my wife has been on a PAYG plan with her mobile also Vodaphone until recently when she got a new contract for 24 months and a new fancy phone.

A couple of weeks ago my wife received a letter from Vodaphone and another letter from Lowell Portfolio Ltd together. The letter stated that my wife owed £51.34 for line rental and an early termination fee?

Now this doesnt make any sense because she had been on PAYG for years. She went into a Vodaphone shop and they couldn't find any details for her against this account number which had been quoted, Vodaphone said it looked like a scam and if anything else was received come back in and the would do something else?!

Well today she has received another letter from Lowell Portfolio Ltd stating a debt collection agency has now got involoved to recover the outstanding bill, the bill is for line rental for Dec '10, through to Mar '11, and a cancellation fee.

So we went back to Vodaphone this morning and saw someone else they looked into it and managed to find some details against this account number quoted, odd how they couldnt find anything else last time! anyway, they found an address for somewhere in London and asked if we had lived there, (we have never lived in London) the Vodaphone guy then said the bill related to the dongle which my wife had years ago and the contract was still going?! apparently you have to cancel your contract aswell as cancel your DD, the Vodaphone guy then said the bill had to be paid.

So my question is why is my wife being billed for only a few months, a cancellation fee and where does the London address come into it all?

Arghhhhh I hate Vodaphone.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## steky (May 20, 2012)

Something similar has happened to myself.... Basically 30 days before my phone contract expired I called them to say I wasn't staying with them etc and they said that was ok an then about 12 months later I got a letter from the same Lowell company mentioned above looking £81 odds and its for apprantely you have to put it in writing that you wish to end the contract. I have argued this point with Lowell and Vodafone that I called up and no one ever told me I had to put it in writing and also I never signed a new agreement nor did I ever tell Vodafone I wanted to take a new contract but I believe if you don't put it in writing to automatically renew your contract.

So maybe your wife's contract got renewed and that's what the bill is for

I still haven't paid the £81 and don't plan to but it does show on my credit report with I don't quite like


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's always been that you have to formally tell them that you wish to cancel your service. All the happens at the end of the 12/18/24 month period is that you're no longer tied into them. Without cancelling it you are still, as far as they're concerned, using their service on a rolling monthly basis at the same tariff/terms as the start of the contract.

By stopping the DD only, all you're doing is blocking payment. They'll still attempt to take it unless you tell them not to.

EDIT: I don't know where the London address comes from, but the few months is probably that you've used however many months without paying the bill (As the DD's had been stopped) and they've eventually just stopped the account.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm this is a real pita, as above I would always cancel the contract in writing and request a written confirmation from the service provider...until you have that you must consider that the contract is still running...I appreciate that you should be able to do this by phone but imo you are far better of with tangible evidence of the cancellation.

The biggest problem you have here is that if you don't resolve the issue with Vodaphone you could end up with at best a default recorded on your credit file, now I am 100% WITH YOU on principle, but adverse credit records can stop you getting credit, perhaps a mortgage in the future and are a nightmare to clear..so pursue the matter through Vodaphone....maybe a letter to the MD, but ultimately it may pay to settle and take your business elsewhere.

Hope this helps....


Regards

Simon


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Own fault, I don't understand how people struggle with basic stuff like this and getting dressed in the morning. Surely it's common sense that the first thing you do is call them up and tell them you aren't interested any more?!


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (Oct 18, 2012)

Alfa GTV said:


> My wife had a 24 month contract with Vodaphone for a internet dongle about 4 years ago, she paid £15 per month for what seemed an absolutley crap service!, anyway, the 24 months period came to an end, she made monthly DD payments on time everytime and she then cancelled her DD at the end of the 24 month contract.
> 
> Ever since then my wife has been on a PAYG plan with her mobile also Vodaphone until recently when she got a new contract for 24 months and a new fancy phone.
> 
> ...




Hi Alfa GTV,

Has has been advised already your wife will have been required to submit thirty-days written notice in order to cancel the account.

However, the address issue clearly needs looking into as this may have contributed to your wife not being alerted to the status of the account before now.

If you'd like me to take a closer look at things could you ask your wife to email me with the relevant details via the Contact us form here and quote the code WRT135 - Fao Lee in the subject line?

Once sent she'll receive an automated reply with a reference number. To ensure that it reaches me could you update the thread with this and either me or a colleague will get back to her as soon as possible?



steky said:


> Something similar has happened to myself.... Basically 30 days before my phone contract expired I called them to say I wasn't staying with them etc and they said that was ok an then about 12 months later I got a letter from the same Lowell company mentioned above looking £81 odds and its for apprantely you have to put it in writing that you wish to end the contract. I have argued this point with Lowell and Vodafone that I called up and no one ever told me I had to put it in writing and also I never signed a new agreement nor did I ever tell Vodafone I wanted to take a new contract but I believe if you don't put it in writing to automatically renew your contract.
> 
> So maybe your wife's contract got renewed and that's what the bill is for
> 
> I still haven't paid the £81 and don't plan to but it does show on my credit report with I don't quite like




Hi steky,

Thanks for making me aware of your concerns.

To enable me to get them looked into could you also email me as per the contact details provided above?

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

It does amaze me the amount of people that think that cancelling a DD means cancelling a contract.
My wife often just says "Oh I'll just cancel the DD" but have to keep reminding her that if they want the money they will get it and it will probably end up costing a lot more as well.

NEVER cancel a DD before cancelling the contract with the company as per your t&cs i.e. by call, email or letter


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Own fault, I don't understand how people struggle with basic stuff like this and getting dressed in the morning. Surely it's common sense that the first thing you do is call them up and tell them you aren't interested any more?!


People are stupid these days.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Fair play to Vodafone for posting a reply, there customer service is improving i feel.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> Own fault, I don't understand how people struggle with basic stuff like this and getting dressed in the morning. Surely it's common sense that the first thing you do is call them up and tell them you aren't interested any more?!


I have to agree...... Cancelling DD means nothing if you dont give notice.....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> Fair play to Vodafone for posting a reply, there customer service is improving i feel.


Whats it got to do with a detailing forum though?

If i post else where (ie on here) its not for that company to see its for 3rd party advice....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Whats it got to do with a detailing forum though?
> 
> If i post else where (ie on here) its not for that company to see its for 3rd party advice....


I see your point, wonder how they found out about the thread on here?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

When I cancelled with T-Mobile, all it took was a phonecall to their customer relations team and one to my bank. Must be different for each company.


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (Oct 18, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Whats it got to do with a detailing forum though?
> 
> If i post else where (ie on here) its not for that company to see its for 3rd party advice....


Hi PaulN,

We've been replying to our customers on independent forums such as Money Saving Expert (MSE) and Consumer Action Group (CAG) for over three years now with a considerable amount of success.

Naturally, there's nothing compelling a customer to contact us but our offer of assistance remains open to those who require it and we'll help anyone who gets in touch as much as we can.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Whats it got to do with a detailing forum though?
> 
> If i post else where (ie on here) its not for that company to see its for 3rd party advice....


It is a public forum where anyone can register and post.

Quite often when someone asks a question various people give completely different answers and often incorrect.

Surely there should be no issues with getting information directly from the person/company in person?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Not too sure I like the idea of big companies snooping the web for a mention of their name and then commenting on forums tbh, kind of feels like an invasion of our community?

Surely the post was mean't for independent comment by trusted fellow detailers and not for the company to attempt brand damage limitation.

This is my personal opinion only but would be interested in others thoughts?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Invasion of community?

It's a publicly accessible forum. 

If you don't want all and sundry commenting on something you say, don't ask on the internet. Or at the very least, ask it somewhere without general/public access.

The other side is that people **** and moan that they've been in call centre queues for 30 mins and ended up speaking to someone in India, so consequently haven't gotten to the bottom of a problem they're having, etc. This guy has come on and addressed the customer and been forthcoming with what appear to be direct contact details for himself within the company.

If a member on here simply worked for Vodafone, or any company, and commented on the thread regarding that company, would they equally not be an independent member.

I think it's fair play for them to do it. Like everything, times and technology have changed and this is a companies way of adapting to that, then fair enough. They can post, it's up to the member/customer whether they take their advice.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Invasion of community?
> 
> It's a publicly accessible forum.
> 
> ...


As stated my opinion only...I would have no objection if a fellow member worked for the company and stepped in but for me the comment came from a company who has no interest in our community, and is just looking to protect it's brand, you could argue that they should require a paid subscription if they wish to do this...I do of course respect your viewpoint :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I say good for Lee... If that's his role in the company, then good for him signing up and offering to try and help... A lot more than some companies do for their 'valued customers'

:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry to go off topic but ive recently given orange notice to cancel my contract. Does this mean i need to cancel the direct debit too with the bank?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

-Simon- said:


> As stated my opinion only...I would have no objection if a fellow member worked for the company and stepped in but for me the comment came from a company who has no interest in our community, and is just looking to protect it's brand,


My response to that would be that there are no members here (or in this thread at least) that have any interest in Vodafone/A COMPANY so are only giving advice based on conjecture or their experience. Neither of which maybe wholly accurate.

I've never worked for a mobile phone company, but have had a mobile phone for well over 10 years. What I posted in the thread is based on what I've had to do or been told in the past. Others may have had different experiences to get the same conclusion so you could quickly get conflicting advice.

This way you're, hopefully, getting the correct instruction direct from the horses mouth.



-Simon- said:


> you could argue that they should require a paid subscription if they wish to do this...I do of course respect your viewpoint :thumb:


Perhaps, but then they aren't selling their service to the forum members.

I've also seen forum members, with no ties to any particular company, defending a brand to a much higher degree than any employer would. lol


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Mehan said:


> sorry to go off topic but ive recently given orange notice to cancel my contract. Does this mean i need to cancel the direct debit too with the bank?


Probably best practice to do both, but just be careful that they have collected the final payment before you cancel the direct debit with the bank :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

m1pui said:


> My response to that would be that there are no members here (or in this thread at least) that have any interest in Vodafone/A COMPANY so are only giving advice based on conjecture or their experience. Neither of which maybe wholly accurate.
> 
> I've never worked for a mobile phone company, but have had a mobile phone for well over 10 years. What I posted in the thread is based on what I've had to do or been told in the past. Others may have had different experiences to get the same conclusion so you could quickly get conflicting advice.
> 
> ...


An interesting topic for debate and I take on board your points...I guess you could liken a post of this type to moaning to your mates in the pub about a bad experience, does that mean you want the man from Vodaphone to jump up an join in? :lol: Perhaps some would, like you say the world is ever changing...

Re the sale of services point I guess that depends on the perspective, I would argue that the accountants at these companies calculate that it is cheaper to have a dept trawling the web and offering solutions to those clients so hacked off that they have posted on a forum, than it would be for them to address intrinsic shortcomings in their overall customer service...


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (Oct 18, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Not too sure I like the idea of big companies snooping the web for a mention of their name and then commenting on forums tbh, kind of feels like an invasion of our community?
> 
> Surely the post was mean't for independent comment by trusted fellow detailers and not for the company to attempt brand damage limitation.
> 
> This is my personal opinion only but would be interested in others thoughts?


Hi -Simon-,

Rest assured that the Web Relations Team isn't here to intrude but merely to offer assist where it's required.

The allay the concerns you have over our presence you may wish to take a look at one of the stickies on the Consumer Action Group Forum here which details some of the threads where we've been successful with helping customers who have sought assistance.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I like the fact they are being proactive regards customer service.

Why shouldn't they have a chance to reply and put their side across


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Can they explain how their signal has become so shockingly bad??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> Can they explain how their signal has become so shockingly bad??


I agree with that! I wold love to know too...


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd suggest checking your credit file with Experian or Equifax, Lowell Portfolio have a habit of carrying out repeated credit checks when chasing even tiny debts...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Can they explain how their signal has become so shockingly bad??





Johnnyopolis said:


> I agree with that! I wold love to know too...


+3...

it's suddenly very shocking!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> +3...
> 
> it's suddenly very shocking!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


+4 cancelled my contract this week just fed up of no signal! I've been with them for years but just got totally fed up!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I got out of my contract at the tail end of last year for the same reasons as above. 

I was only 5 months into a new contract after being with Vodafone for 10+ years.

Network dropped in too many areas and data wouldn't work when in busy areas.

Vodafone admitted that their network was overloaded in all of the areas I was spending time.

They did hope to upgrade but no solid plans were in place to carry out the upgrades required to the network.

It took a fight but they did let me cancel as the network was so bad.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Can they explain how their signal has become so shockingly bad??


Yes would like to know. First 24 contract with voda and have say worst network , luckily near the end . I would have cancelled if I knew I could get out of it but they soon will be binned.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Lee as a Vodafone employee myself could we please get back to these people regarding the signal issues. 

I work in the sales department and find it increasingly difficult to convince they should move to Vodafone because we have the best network. 

I in particular was having this conversation with my partner the other day, but I'm sure mobile networks are in fact getting worse for there coverage regardless of provider! 

For people who have signal issues, have you had signal in the past in these areas and now you havnt.

I'm hoping lee can come back and give us some answers!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I am sure I have been with vodafone for 13 years and never known it to be this bad. Last 9-12 months it has been terrible. Signal used to be fine. My mum, dad and girlfriend are all having the same issue.

i have phoned Vodafone about this but I can't be dealing with being fobbed off by computer scripted foreigners. (which is another irritating thing about vodafone)

Can you get out of a contract due to poor signal as I don't want to be putting up with this for another 18 months?!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> I am sure I have been with vodafone for 13 years and never known it to be this bad. Last 9-12 months it has been terrible. Signal used to be fine. My mum, dad and girlfriend are all having the same issue.
> 
> i have phoned Vodafone about this but I can't be dealing with being fobbed off by computer scripted foreigners. (which is another irritating thing about vodafone)
> 
> Can you get out of a contract due to poor signal as I don't want to be putting up with this for another 18 months?!


The legal requirement according to Vodafone is your mobile phone must work at the postcode you took the contract out.

My address became an area it wouldn't work.

Vodafone offered me a free sure signal but I refused on the principal that 1) I was providing further services for their phone to work (broadband)

2) it was a mobile phone service and not a land line anyways.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Haven't had signal at my address now for 4 weeks and "its been reported and nothing they can do"

****!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Have To agree Signal strength does seem to have got worse in my area too.. And been with Voda for a long time with over 200 + mobiles!


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

It's a shame to hear that some of you have been experiencing difficulties with the network.

To enable my colleagues in the Tech Team on our eForum to investigate matters further could you follow the guidance provided here?

In the event that anyone would like to discuss their concerns further could you email us with your details via the Contact us form here quoting the code WRT135 - Fao Lee in the subject line?

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lee_Vodafone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's a shame to hear that some of you have been experiencing difficulties with the network.
> 
> ...


Now I know I said I don't really like to see big companies posting on forums, but if Lee can come up with a resolution for the above posts I'll stand corrected....


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

In fairness to Vodafone all I have ever done in the past to cancel contracts and get my PAC code is just go on the online chat, request the cancellation and PAC code and it comes through in minutes, then when the online chat finishes request a copy of the transcript, they email it you and there you go a copy of what was discussed and agreed by both parties that way no one can argue about anything.

I do find it hard to believe that people take out these contracts and dont know about cancelling them at the end and they just expect it to end!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lee????


----------



## Lee_Vodafone (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi -Simon-,

Rest assured that I'm not ignoring the thread but until the OP comes back to me I'm afraid I'm unable to do anything further for them.

The same also applies to the additional network concerns which were raised by the others posters.

Kind regards,

Lee

Web Relations Team

Vodafone UK


----------

